# Pre War Schwinn Script Reflector



## OhioJones (Jun 22, 2016)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/201607266129

Anyone else going after this? 

If you are, let me know and I won't continue bidding. Otherwise, I will be going for it once some more time has ticked off. 

Thanks.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 22, 2016)

Even if I really needed it that would be the last person I buy something from. V/r Shawn


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 22, 2016)

Nice reflector, but,it's not a 1935 reflector,f.y.i.35's aren't raised,or have schwinn,or stimsonite on the glass. Same housing,flush with the housing though. The one that's listed was used 1936-42.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 22, 2016)

Very good of you man.  I thought of starting a thread like that in the breakroom, of stuff folks are biddinng on, so were not fighting each other, but then I figured this is prolly too cut throat of a hobby for it to ever work out...I dunno....I like your sentiment though Jones.


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 22, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> Nice reflector, but,it's not a 1935 reflector,f.y.i.35's aren't raised,or have schwinn,or stimsonite on the glass. Same housing,flush with the housing though. The one that's listed was used 1936-42.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk




Was thinking this was the same as we discussed for Cycle Truck. Damn. How many different reflectors for bikes can there be!? They have one job. Ha v


----------



## catfish (Jun 22, 2016)

Nope. Good luck.


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 22, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Even if I really needed it that would be the last person I buy something from. V/r Shawn



Err...guessing he is a renowned scumbag? I probably should have picked up on that after seeing a number of parts all for the same bike. I sort of let my want for the reflector that I am chasing cloud my judgement. Derr


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 22, 2016)

If it's for a pre war cycletruck, you're good. What parts are you looking for?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 22, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Very good of you man.  I thought of starting a thread like that in the breakroom, of stuff folks are biddinng on, so were not fighting each other, but then I figured this is prolly too cut throat of a hobby for it to ever work out...I dunno....I like your sentiment though Jones.



I should have just done 3 replies. Forgive my spotty mess. 

I wish I could disagree with you on this topic. But, more than likely you're absolutely right. I just don't see the point of raising the price between fellow members. I would rather bow out and wait for the next one. Work better as a team than working against one another. You take care of me and I take care of you. Forrest and Bubba.


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 22, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> If it's for a pre war cycletruck, you're good. What parts are you looking for?
> Wellll, after this reflector I will be looking for the Messinger that goes with it. But, seeing how as I may be forced to buy new wheels this weekend, the reflector would be my last purchase till I figure stuff out.
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 22, 2016)

Dunno what happened to the message i typed. Besides reflector, I still need to pickup the Mess Deluxe. But, due to my13 year old Explorer literally spitting the tire off and acrossed 4 lanes while I was driving yesterday, bike parts may have to wait a moment while i look at new vehicles. But, if you have a line on a decent adjustable Messinger prewar, don't hesitate to shoot me a pm. Haha


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 22, 2016)

You got it. Doing a bike swap this weekend.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

